# IV Lido infusion on inpatient



## kellykletz (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi, I'm new to Pain Management and Anesthesia and could use some help. 

My physician dictated that he monitored the inpatient for 30 minutes while she recieved IV Lidocaine, is this separately billable?

Thankyou for this forum!

Kelly Kletz, CPC


----------

